# Sandy will bring us steels



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

This storm will kick off the season officially. Yes I know steels have been caught since August but this will bring the big numbers. As Rush Limbaugh would say, do not doubt me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Chrome rained forth from the skys, Dawsons loaded to the brim as locals fill wheelbarrows full - tonight at 10


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Chrome rained forth from the skys, Dawsons loaded to the brim as locals fill wheelbarrows full - tonight at 10


Lmao I hope it will be that easy!!!


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

The only question Josh, will the rivers be fishable before a December freeze?


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuzzy grub lets hope that we have a December freeze best not to assume we will and anger the ice gods 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuzzygrub said:


> The only question Josh, will the rivers be fishable before a December freeze?


Yes! And if the rivers aren't fishable we'll fish creeks! If not creeks than runs! If not runs than ditches! If not ditches than we will steal Dustin's hole and fish the puddle in his yard!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

It may be saw bout 15 washed up on breakwall today sad 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I saw a shark in the streets of new york in a picture today so I wouldn't doubt it! Ya the v is over 4,000+


----------



## dipthekid (Sep 17, 2012)

The Chagrin is up to 7500. Won't be long and we'll be able to pick the steelies up from people's back yards.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I saw a shark in the streets of new york in a picture today so I wouldn't doubt it! Ya the v is over 4,000+


That is a fake picture...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

This is a little nuts


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I just found a new hole in my yard may hit it tonight

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> I just found a new hole in my yard may hit it tonight
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looking closely you can see skippy donnybrook under that willow 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

early season squigwiggler hatch


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Eric E said:


> That is a fake picture...
> its not impossible tho if it was fake. I bet there is all kinds of things like Katrina there was snakes and alligators and everything. I was just making a point. the v is at 12,000!!! There will be a flood of steelies in all rivers I bet! I remember a few years back a huge flood and in a creek there was lots of steel stuck afterwards.


----------

